# Going out in Abu-Dhabi



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Where could i go out to have couple of drinks and maybe listen to some music.

I mean a decent place, where i wont get in any kind of possible trouble.

Preferable where expats only?

So which place and which days?


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

anybody? 

somebody gotta know this.


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

Maybe try the Yacht Club on a Friday night.

Otherwise - http://www.timeoutabudhabi.com/bars


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Grass hopper said:


> Maybe try the Yacht Club on a Friday night.
> 
> Otherwise - http://www.timeoutabudhabi.com/bars


thanks man, that helps.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

anybody else?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

loads of places, and there sno trouble anywhere

Chi - lodge
sanctuary - atlantis, 
nassimi atlantis
madinat - jam base, bar zar

loads of places, 

pick up a timeout, thats got everything in it.


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

marc said:


> loads of places, and there sno trouble anywhere
> 
> Chi - lodge
> sanctuary - atlantis,
> ...


In Abu Dhabi?


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Del said:


> In Abu Dhabi?


Prolly not coz the places I heard about were places like:

Couple of places in Rotana Beach Hotel
Capitain Arms
Saks
Yacht Club

So far these were the ones i remembered.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

emirates palace - embassy.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I quite like the Captains Arse (as my friends call it). The temperature is just about right from now until April, so sitting outside has been perfect. Good pizza from Pappagallos, too, which is just next door. I really like the atmosphere of the Yacht Club, but the prices for drinks are through the roof. This isn't helped by a really clueless staff. The view and the outdoor seating is lovely. I was there last on a Thursday around 6. It was a bit slow at that time (was thinking we'd see an after-work crowd), but it picked up around 7:30-8:00. Hemmingways in the Hilton Corniche-smells just like an English pub. It's always jumping on ladies night(Tuesday). The Jazz Bar, just beside Hemmingways, is a bit pricey, but it tends to attract more professionals (IMHO). Nice music, cool atmosphere. 

I find a lot of the hotel bars are particularly entertaining on Fridays following the Friday brunch. The brunch crowd slinks in at about4:00 pm, and those places are really jumping. PJs at the Royal Meridien, Sheraton Corniche Tavern, etc. The Shangri La in Baen Al Jasraen is really hopping on Thursday evenings at the Left Bank. Great bar. Great cocktails. Seems to be a lot of young and cute people (looks like an under 30 crowd). The Fairmont just down the road from the Shagri La just opened. I went for a look a few days ago, and the hotels and bars looks fab. Some fantastic outdoor seating w/ water views...maybe not jumping yet, but it looks like it's on it's way.

Most of these places are expats...from all over the world. Capn Arms (Le Meridien) was a really mixed bag of nuts last weekend. Oceans and Saks in Le Royal Meridien are nice, but Oceans is a bit of a meat market on Ladies' Night.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

meat market...

isn't everywhere? lol


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

lol...yes, unfortunately I never manage any any mutual attraction of meats!  Oceans is particularly 'meaty' on a Tuesday night! Hemmingways and captain's tend to be a bit more group orientated...people just having a good time. PJs....well, lots of working girls w/ old guys. As a woman I find it a bit irritating.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

lol as a guy i find it irritating and disgusting.

so much worse in dubai... now a days you cant even speak to a normal girl as you think they are going to charge you..... its out of control !!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

marc said:


> lol as a guy i find it irritating and disgusting.
> 
> so much worse in dubai... now a days you cant even speak to a normal girl as you think they are going to charge you..... its out of control !!


lol...it's funny how the different sexes view this. If I start talking to a man in a bar/club here, I wonder whether or not he has 'patronized' any of said professionals. Cynical, I know...


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

cairogal said:


> I quite like the Captains Arse (as my friends call it). The temperature is just about right from now until April, so sitting outside has been perfect. Good pizza from Pappagallos, too, which is just next door. I really like the atmosphere of the Yacht Club, but the prices for drinks are through the roof. This isn't helped by a really clueless staff. The view and the outdoor seating is lovely. I was there last on a Thursday around 6. It was a bit slow at that time (was thinking we'd see an after-work crowd), but it picked up around 7:30-8:00. Hemmingways in the Hilton Corniche-smells just like an English pub. It's always jumping on ladies night(Tuesday). The Jazz Bar, just beside Hemmingways, is a bit pricey, but it tends to attract more professionals (IMHO). Nice music, cool atmosphere.
> 
> I find a lot of the hotel bars are particularly entertaining on Fridays following the Friday brunch. The brunch crowd slinks in at about4:00 pm, and those places are really jumping. PJs at the Royal Meridien, Sheraton Corniche Tavern, etc. The Shangri La in Baen Al Jasraen is really hopping on Thursday evenings at the Left Bank. Great bar. Great cocktails. Seems to be a lot of young and cute people (looks like an under 30 crowd). The Fairmont just down the road from the Shagri La just opened. I went for a look a few days ago, and the hotels and bars looks fab. Some fantastic outdoor seating w/ water views...maybe not jumping yet, but it looks like it's on it's way.
> 
> Most of these places are expats...from all over the world. Capn Arms (Le Meridien) was a really mixed bag of nuts last weekend. Oceans and Saks in Le Royal Meridien are nice, but Oceans is a bit of a meat market on Ladies' Night.


"meat market"  good one


----------

